# Div II college football



## Kyle Hunter (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't seem to find a way in to a D I game yet, but I did get to a D II game finally this year and have another one this weekend.  Anything I should do different for this next one?  Will be the same stadium with the team in green Tiffin University playing DII top ranked Grand Valley State.  D700 w/ 300mm f/4

Thanks,
Kyle
1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## Kyle Hunter (Oct 1, 2010)

700 views and zero comments, Are we afraid to hurt my feelings?


----------



## Kenny32 (Oct 1, 2010)

1. Nice, sharp...but did you crop it or is that how it came out on camera? It just seems a bit tight where the helmet is cut off.

2. Awesome timing, and again nice and sharp...

3. I don't know if I would've left the tight end in the right side since he's not really adding anything to the shot...Also, you cropped a bit tight on top of the RB's helmet...it's cut off just a little.

4. Not really a fan of the shot since the defensive back got in the way in the foreground...But a sharp, well composed photo nonetheless.

5. Seems a little out of focus, or it just could be the fact that you were on the opposite sideline...But it's a good capture with the Receiver upside-down.

6. Good shot...I would've given it a bit more exposure in photoshop after the fact, but a really nice capture.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 1, 2010)

Excellent shots, very well done.  

The last one could be a bit brighter and I think that all of them look like they have been over sharpened.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2010)

Saturation seems to be cranked up very,very high...odd that they got 700+ views...I just saw the post's title a minute or so ago, and did not see it during the prior three days...huh...#2 is a fantastic shot! The others are good, workmanlike shots...pretty decent really. #6 is very solid. Not as awesome as #2, but very solid! Did I say #2 is awesome? I mean, cripes....the eyes on the receiver! The defender wrapping up, and both guys off the ground! AND a clean background!!!


----------

